# Snows in ND April 12th and 13th



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Any one think birds will be in ND the 12th and the 13th of April??


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

that is a long way out my friend, hunting snowgeese you can not plan that far out, when snows go nouth thay can go fast,weather will play a big part in this game !I think there will be some to hunt, but in may not be big numbers. :beer:


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

i am still planning on hunting in Sodak during that time period they way things are turning out.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thats in two weeks. I think you will be way late.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I understand how a calendar works and i am in South Dakot right now so I really cant be late.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

kinda answered your own question


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

well with the foot of snow there going to get in southern ND and south dakota i think that sould them down quiet a bit


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

11 inches is not a foot. :wink: we will see what the new snow tonight into tomorrow wil do to the birds. looks like all of eastern sd is supposed to get at least 6-8, some 8-10, and some isolated 12+ areas. should be interesting.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

historically people have shot birds into May. So I would say you'll be OK.
may be lower numbers, but that is not always a bad thing. good luck.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd put money on the table that there will be huntable numbers and decent juvie and ross numbers in NoDak at that time.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

i am also going to nodak on the 12 and 13 so i sure hope birds will still be there because driving 200 miles for no birds would sure piss me off haha hope that doesnt happen please will people from out there keep us updated on the s and b thanks.


----------



## gordomatic87 (Feb 3, 2008)

Jamestown was rockin from wednesday to friday last week more birds than you can imagine friday was an awesome decoy day i can tell right now ther are very huntable numbers in NODAK


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:withstupid: :roll: You mean there is a few birds right! !!!! :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

You never know if there will be a good number of birds that weekend or not. It is two weeks out. If the birds decide to move they could be gone in a matter of days. Yes there are places getting snow right now but this time of year that can be gone in a matter of days as well.


> northerngoosehunter Posted: Sun Mar 30, 2008 2:39 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I understand how a calendar works and i am in South Dakot right now so I really cant be late.


There is a very good chance you could be late.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

just had to say I told you so. Couldnt hunt this weekend, but was out buming around this morning and found two fields with snows. Then Fished a couple areas and saw a few flocks migrating North in Northern SD.



duckbuster434 said:


> Thats in two weeks. I think you will be way late.





bigblackfoot said:


> You never know if there will be a good number of birds that weekend or not. It is two weeks out. If the birds decide to move they could be gone in a matter of days. Yes there are places getting snow right now but this time of year that can be gone in a matter of days as well.
> 
> 
> > northerngoosehunter Posted: Sun Mar 30, 2008 2:39 pm Post subject:
> ...


----------

